# Usa Trains Minimum Curve?



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Pretty Familiar with G scale, especially Aristocraft, But I am thiking about purchasing a USA Trains GP38-2 or GP 30, OR F3 A unit.

How is Usa Traisn Quality compared to Aristocraft? 

My Next Question is, will the USA Trains GP38-2 and GP30 navigate 5 foot diameter curves (R2) ok?

Will the Usa Trains F3 Navigate 4 foot diamter curves (R1) ok?

Thanks Everyone

Ryan Taylor


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan,

I haven't tried running those locos around a 4' or 5' radius curve.  I have a F3A and I tend to think it would be tough with knuckle couplers.  At the RR Museum of PA, they have a g-scale layout with some tight turns.  I think they use a GP9 and GP-38-2, with hook and loop couplers, and it just barely made it through the 5' curves, but I could be wrong.  

For sure, the 44-tonner, S-4 and NW-2 will make 4' diameter curves.

As for the quality of the USA trains versus the Aristo Craft trains,  the USA is better detailed, whereas the Aristo tends to be a little more robust.  Both companies make excellent locomotives.  The smoke units in the Aristo SD-45 and GP-40 are better than the USA units.  Be careful with the USA units, they WILL catch fire if operated without fluid.  Aristo units will shut down.


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

I figures 5 foot curves for the GP38-2 wouldn't be a huge Problem, but wasn't sure about the F3 on 4 foot. I'm debating on getting an aristocraft FA-1 or Usa Trains F3. the aristo FA will go around 4 foot curves without major problems. Wasn't sure about USA Trains. I also like the USa Trains GP38-2. I run indoors, so the largest I have is 5 foot diamter curves.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

when i first entered into this hobby, i was advised to use 10ft curves if at all possible, that way it covers most anything you want to run!!!!


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 03/24/2008 1:34 PM
when i first entered into this hobby, i was advised to use 10ft curves if at all possible, that way it covers most anything you want to run!!!!


As I said above, I am running indoors, and I don't have the room for 8 ot 10 foot curves.

Ryan


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I run GP38's, F3's and GP7/9's around 5' diameter curves with no problem. I believe they look better on larger diameter curves but 5' is no problem. They will even do 4' diameter curves if you really need things tight. I have 40 plus USA locos and find that they are very good runners and I have very few problems at all.

Art


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I run GP38's, F3's and GP7/9's around 5' diameter curves with no problem. I believe they look better on larger diameter curves but 5' is no problem. They will even do 4' diameter curves if you really need things tight. I have 40 plus USA locos and find that they are very good runners and I have very few problems at all.

Art


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most common USA problem with the diesels is the gear shaft can crack. 

Easy to repair with a good cleaning and cement. Some have installed sleeves over the shaft, others used ty wraps. 

You can order new gear sets, but it is more cost effective to just repalce the whole motor block and keep the old ones for parts. 

My friend had both motors go bad in one very old engine and 2 of the 4 axles had the splits. Wheels were very worn, so new motor blocks were the cure.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

the f unit handles 4' radius well, really no differnt than the nw-2 as far as tracking but I wouldn't run the f on an s curve though (the nw-2 is able to do back to back 4'd s curves btw),


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN BUYING USA FOR 6 MONTHS .THE QUALITY IS WORTH THE EXTRA MONEY .MY FIRST 20 TONNER 
IS STILL RUNNING BUT THE POWER SUPPLY WENT OUT 40 VA .
I SENT IT BACK PAID THE POSTAGE 7.00 TWO WEEKS LATER NEW POWER SUPPLY IN THE MAIL.
THE OTHER 20 TONNER WENT OUT THE FIRST DAY I GOT IT THEY SENT ME A NEW ENGINE PRIORITY MAIL 
I STILL HAVE THE BROKEN ONE .

BACHMANN FIRST YEAR FREE SERVICE 10 DOLLARS TO SHIP 
THEY WILL FIX YOUR ENGINE BUT ITS 30 DAYS TURNAROUND 
AFTER 1 YEAR THEY WILL REPAIR FOR 30 DOLLARS PLUS YOU PAY 10 DOLLARS TO SHIP IT 
THEY CHARGE EXTRA FOR ANY OTHER REPAIRS THE TENDER TRUCKS WERE BROKEN AT THE BOTTOM 20 DOLLARS EXTRA FOR BASE. 

THE OTHER THING THEY DID MAKES NO SENSE I SENT IN AN OLD ENGINE I HAD CUSTOMIZED 

I HAD REPAINTED IT THEY GAVE ME A NEW MATCHING BOILER AS WELL AS A NEW SIDE RODS AND A NEW MOTOR ASSY

I SENT A THANK YOU LETTER 
QUALITY WISE USA IS MUCH BETTER ROLLING STOCK IS ALSO MUCH MORE DETAILED 

BUT I PURCHASED 3 USED BACHMANN SETS FOR THE COST OF MY ONE USA SET 

BEST PRICE  FOR USA  SET IS WHOLESALE TRAINS .COM   ENGINE ONLY ST AUBINS TRAINS


----------

